
MIGS(mastercard gateway) 3D secure security flaw - sairamkunala
http://tinyhack.com/2017/09/05/mastercard-internet-gateway-service-hashing-design-flaw/
======
sairamkunala
MIGS provides the 3D secure authentication for most banks in India.

